

Mariposa botnet 'mastermind' jailed in Slovenia - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25506016

======
bananacurve
"The operator subsequently managed to take back control of the infected
computers and then used them to attack Defence Intelligence, a Canadian
security firm helping the FBI.

However, in doing so Netkairo appeared to have revealed his identity by
accidentally connecting to the botnet directly from his home computer rather
than the VPN."

You only have to slip up once.

------
jds375
To be honest, it seems like he didn't get off too bad. I'm sure he made much
more than was confiscated from him. The jail time isn't fun, but other
'hackers' have gotten much worse.

------
PublicEnemy111
I used to belong to a number of hacking(carding) forums a while back. I never
participated in the activities, but did take an interest in their source
codes, tools, etc. Its interesting to watch people such as Iserdo show up in
new articles like this as they were well respected members on the forums and
were looked up to. I remember Iserdo from one particular forum and its strange
to think about the "off-topic" posts from Iserdo joking around. I can't help
but feel I almost knew him

------
rwmj
Good. This is the kind of thing that law enforcement ought to be dealing with
on the internet. Fraud, not spying and censorship.

